# What kind of insect is this and it is bad for the lawn?



## codemaster (Sep 29, 2019)

I have this brown patch in my lawn that started small and kept growing.
Then I noticed (in my security system) this opossum coming to visit my lawn every night and it stays a decent amount of time around that same spot, looks like it is eating something in there.

I learned they come to eat grubs - I also learn white grubs can kill the grass in a similar way of what I'm experience so... today I went there with a garden trowel and dug (a very small whole) in two different places, 5 feet apart.

I found some of these in both places.
Are they bad and is it possible they are killing the lawn?If yes, how to get rid of them?



















Also, I just applied BioAdvanced 24 HOUR GRUB KILLER PLUS GRANULES on 10/13 and Bio Advanced COMPLETE BRAND INSECT KILLER on 10/4. I didn't expect to find these guys in there.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@codemaster it's a millipede, but I've never heard of them being damaging to lawns.


----------



## codemaster (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks, then it must be something else that is killing the lawn at that spot.


----------

